# major graphics problem



## Perkomate (Dec 8, 2012)

OK, so I was just browsing the internet, when suddenly...







This got worse until I couldn't actually see anything. I then shut down the computer.

On startup, there was no display on the screen.
I tried another card on the same spot, still nothing.

I then tried my normal card in the _secondary_ slot, and there is a display, except everything is blue.
I tried the backup card in the secondary slot, and it's all yellow now.

I have also tried a different monitor, no change.

I haven't updated drivers since the latest version came out about 2 weeks ago, so it's not that.

What could it be?


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 8, 2012)

Try resetting the cmos by removing the battery.  If it doesn't help, you have a bad motherboard.


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you use MS Security?  If so, remove it. its shit and ive seen it do this before on AMD cards (in fact it was a 5770).

Secondly, it looks like overheating to me.

Thirdly that PSU is complete garbage and could also be causing the issue (needs replacing regardless).


----------



## Perkomate (Dec 8, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> Do you use MS Security?  If so, remove it. its shit and ive seen it do this before on AMD cards (in fact it was a 5770).
> 
> Secondly, it looks like overheating to me.
> 
> Thirdly that PSU is complete garbage and could also be causing the issue (needs replacing regardless).



do you mean microsoft security essentials? I'll try that.

It's not overheating, I wasn't gaming or anything and the fan still spins fine. 
The card works, by the way.
The same thing happens if I use a different card.

PSU isn't the greatest but it's alright. For a system that uses low power like mine I don't see that much of a problem.

If it is the motherboard, I'll most likely be getting a new GPU, power supply, motherboard and case so no worries.


-edit-
Reset CMOS, no change.
Removed MSE, no change.

It's now failing the first POST, then looping and booting correctly the second time.

I'm pretty sure it's the motherboard.

Time to look at the warranty and see what's going on there.


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 8, 2012)

That PSU needs replacing mate.  Its not just the amperage 

Your CPU isn't overheating, how well are you sure of your temps, voltages.  Tested RAM?

I would do some more tests first before RMA or replacing motherboards.


----------



## Perkomate (Dec 8, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> Your CPU isn't overheating, how well are you sure of your temps, voltages.  Tested RAM?
> 
> I would do some more tests first before RMA or replacing motherboards.



Temps are fine.
I don't see how it could be RAM when it's the display that's having problems.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 8, 2012)

Could be wrong. But my guess is you got a low 12V rail. Thats a pretty bad power supply.


----------



## Perkomate (Dec 8, 2012)

StrangleHold said:


> Could be wrong. But my guess is you got a low 12V rail. Thats a pretty bad power supply.



Sure, but how do you think that it failed? The supply sent too much voltage? All I was doing was watching a live stream.

Warranty period for the board is 3 years, so I can get it replaced.
Looks like I'll be upgrading a fair bit too. Maybe a 670, or a 7950 or 7970 if I can find a deal. Along with a decent PSU, case and monitor.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Dec 8, 2012)

too little current to the card can cause problems. a cheap psu can be a death sentence to components.


----------



## Perkomate (Dec 8, 2012)

FuryRosewood said:


> too little current to the card can cause problems. a cheap psu can be a death sentence to components.



it's the motherboard slots that are dead, not the card itself.


----------



## JHM (Dec 10, 2012)

Bye


----------



## spirit (Dec 10, 2012)

Perko, I'm going to bet it's your PSU that is giving you these problems. Seriously, get it replaced it quickly.


----------



## wolfeking (Dec 10, 2012)

Treat the cause not the symptoms.   Replace the PSU, and retest every component, replacing any that are broken/damaged from the old one. 

Look at it like this. You don't take morphine for a broken arm. You set the bone.  the cause is fixed, not the symptom.


----------



## JHM (Dec 10, 2012)

bye


----------



## JHM (Dec 10, 2012)

bye


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 11, 2012)

JHM said:


> CRAP !! If it fails on the first boot but works normally on the second boot THAT IS NOT POWER SUPPLY RELATED !! If it were power supply related it would not work at all.


 
Thats false. I have had power supplies with a low or going out 12V rails do exactly the same thing. 




JHM said:


> This is caused by a memory conflict wherein one of the default settings assigned to the video card is in conflict with one of the settings for the motherboard. It is only because there is a secondary setting, (which is NOT in conflict), for that same setting that it works at all. Read the thread that I posted a link too, and you will see what it is all caused by. The guy I was trying to help, was too stupid to "REMOVE" the conflicting memory assgnment, and instead assigned several different alternate settings.


 


JHM said:


> OK, you don't say what version of Windows you are using, but to change the memory assignments for your video card, if you are using XP, first open devie manager, then click on the "Help Menu", then click on "Help Topics" and when the "Help Topics" window opens, click on "Index", then scroll down to "Changing", and under "Changing" highlight "device settings", then click on the "Display" button down in the lower right corner. That will open a subwindow with various topics in it. Within that subwindow click on "Change resource settings for a device". That will give you instructions on how to change a conflicting memory setting assigned to your video card.
> 
> Problem there being that there is a checkbox for "Use Automatic Settings" which has to be unchecked before you can change the settings, and on my computer that checkbox is greyed out so you can't change it. That is why I had to go to Microsoft support for help when I had this problem.


 
Is all your talking about is IRQ assignments?


----------



## JHM (Dec 11, 2012)

bye


----------



## FuryRosewood (Dec 11, 2012)

Change the power supply. Ignore the noise.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 11, 2012)

Give me a link explaining what your talking about.


----------



## JHM (Dec 11, 2012)

bye


----------



## Symbol (Dec 11, 2012)

PSU got nothing to do with it, although you need to replace it with something reliable.


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 11, 2012)

JHM said:


> Yeah, change the power supply, then when it still doesn't work, maybe ---
> 
> Re requested link see :
> 
> ...



LOL a 7+ year old thread on a PCI based system where the OP gives up!  You're out of your mind.  Secondly how could he be in the operating system with the condition you outline (ie how does he take the screenshot).  Thirdly, modern graphics cards assign memory onboard.  Fourth, it happens with multiple graphics card, fifth, this is absolutely a 12V droop condition.  In 2005 when the guy above thinks it’s an issue, computers were nowhere near as dependent on the 12V rail.

That PSU is garbage, Chinese made and either has massive ripple or 12V rail droop. 



JHM said:


> THINK about it. How else would you get a situation where in the first boot ALWAYS FAILS and the second boot ALWAYS SUCCEEDS ?



Motherboard fires up first time, capacitors and other reactive electronics cannot be fully charged (read out of ATX spec +/-5%), but on second time you try, they're fine because they were still partially charged from the first attempt.  That makes perfect sense - in fact its as expected.  The motherboard is not returning a good status to the PSU because the PSU is not providing sufficient power (pulse and peak loads at startup), to do so.

Secondly, PCIe lanes are an extension of the CPU, which surprise surprise is on the 12V rail.  Thirdly, the PCIe lane also has to provide power to the graphics card.  Surprise of all surprises, the 12V rail.

Add in ripple issues and long term under voltage conditions and you may have even damaged the graphics card, but the symptoms (the pic at the beginning), is one of two things, over heating or failing VRAM, or 12V droop.

You said there is no heat, so the next most probable cause is 12V droop.

But it doesn't matter, the quality of that PSU alone requires its replacement, even for some miracle it’s not the PSU, then you have to replace it now before it is.

Either way, you need a new PSU, if you want to try looney-tunes idea go for it, or if you want to replace your motherboard, yes, it may even fix it, but in a short period problems will arise.

As the OP is in Australia where it has been very warm recently, this also supports the PSU issue as heat derates that PSU by around 4W/1oC increase above 25oC (rated temp).  That means recently a further 40W (3/4A) is being lost due to heat, reducing efficiency and stability.

Either buy a multimeter and test the PSU, or replace it, because if you don't you're going to have ongoing issues.


----------



## JHM (Dec 11, 2012)

bye


----------



## spirit (Dec 11, 2012)

JHM said:


> There is no law against being stupid. Believe what you will. Question : If he buys a new power supply, and that does NOT solve the problem, Will all you dummies telling him to do that,  PAY for it for him ?



No but one day that PSU could likely go pop and take out his whole system. A cheap PSU turns into a very expensive one when it takes your system with it.

Better to get a good one now and be safe than leave it and when it dies have your system go with it too. :/



			
				bigfella said:
			
		

> But it doesn't matter, the quality of that PSU alone requires its replacement, even for some miracle it’s not the PSU, then you have to replace it now before it is.
> 
> Either way, you need a new PSU, if you want to try looney-tunes idea go for it, or if you want to replace your motherboard, yes, it may even fix it, but in a short period problems will arise.


^ This.


----------



## Symbol (Dec 11, 2012)

stick to diagnostic people, PSU ain't the cause of the problem but it will be a problem if you don't replace it..., though for me i think its a GPU problem.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 11, 2012)

JHM said:


> Yeah, change the power supply, then when it still doesn't work, maybe ---
> 
> Re requested link see :
> 
> ...


 
Man seven years ago. On a socket 7 board with windows 98. 98 had big time IRQ and memory assignment issues. Plus that was AGP which really ran off the PCI bus. Has a VIA chipset which at the time had big issues with the AGP bus. Using a AGP 1.0 board with a AGP 2.0 card. Something that was never brought up was, the problem he was having could alot of the time be fixed by manually setting the AGP port to X2 instead of leaving it set to auto. Had some boards at the time that did the same thing.


----------



## Perkomate (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm trying to find the recepit for the motherboard. The video slots are dead and changing the power supply won't change that.
I'm going to be getting a new one regardless, but telling me to get a new one when it's already killed it isn't going to be helping much.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 12, 2012)

Perkomate said:


> I'm trying to find the recepit for the motherboard. The video slots are dead and changing the power supply won't change that.
> I'm going to be getting a new one regardless, but telling me to get a new one when it's already killed it isn't going to be helping much.


 
The PCIe controller for the slots on your system is on the processor. Never saw a board that all the PCIe slots went out. Do you have or know someone that has a power supply you could try. Not saying 100% thats what it is, but one with a low or going out 12V will do exactly the same thing.


----------



## JHM (Dec 12, 2012)

bye


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 12, 2012)

JHM said:


> And I keep telling you to check the memory assignments on your video card for conflicts.


 
Take this dude advice above. If you have a socket 7. Running windows 98. Running on a AGP port. Using a AGP 2.0 card on a AGP 1.0 board. Plus if you have a VIA chipset with screwed up drivers and if you can change the AGP speed from auto to X2. If none of the above applies to you. COMPLETEY IGNORE HIS POST!


----------



## JHM (Dec 12, 2012)

Right, spend money, instead of checking to see if there are memory assignment conflicts. I suppose if you are so rich that you have money to burn, that is the right thing to do.

The guy I was trying to help, at first had his machine booting randomly; but after he assigned non conflicting memory assignments to his video card, it would invariably fail on the first boot but succeed on the second boot. That is because there were other conflicting memory assignments in the default position, and it would boot to those settings first, then when that failed, it would boot to the alternate settings he has assigned. Problem was he was too stupid to "Remove" the conflicting assignments, so he never did get it to boot properly every time. As for Win98-SE, Windopes is WINDOPES, and stuff like that seldom gets fixed, - because they are too busy monkeying around with SECURITY UPDATES.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 12, 2012)

Getting real tried of this. After 95/98/98SE/ ME the IRQ and memory assignments changed dramatically. 

Thats like telling someone to check his holly carburetor float levels and check his point gap. When the guy has Fuel injection and a electronic ignition.


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 12, 2012)

StrangleHold said:


> Getting real tried of this. After 95/98/98SE/ ME the IRQ and memory assignments changed dramatically.
> 
> Thats like telling someone to check his holly carburetor float levels and check his point gap. When the guy has Fuel injection and a electronic ignition.



Exactly, or telling the Spitfire pilot to go full afterburner.  Nonsense ever since 2005.



Symbol said:


> stick to diagnostic people, PSU ain't the cause of the problem but it will be a problem if you don't replace it..., though for me i think its a GPU problem.



Stick to diagnostics mate, the same thing happens with different graphics cards.  Logic fail.

Perk mate, Strangle is right, your motherboard is just underpowered or been damaged from brownout(s) or continuous low voltage stability.  As Strangle said, there is very few times that all PCIe lanes are dead.  If thats the case, its more likely to be CPU issue than motherboard. 

But the PSU is garbage.

Since you are getting a PSU anyway, wouldn't you just try that first?


----------



## Perkomate (Dec 12, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> Exactly, or telling the Spitfire pilot to go full afterburner.  Nonsense ever since 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have an old Antec 300w, how do you think that would go with a Radeon 2400 and the same CPU, just stock clocks and undervolted? Enough?

-edit-
I mean just for testing that it works.


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 13, 2012)

You need a minimum of 26A on the 12V rail (312W).  So no, not sufficient.


----------



## m3incorp (Dec 13, 2012)

Since you said you plan to buy another PSU anyway, why not just go ahead and buy and try. If it fixes the problem, then no money thrown away.  If it doesn't fix the problem, you are replacing motherboard and still have that new PSU that you were still going to buy, so still no money thrown away.


----------



## JHM (Dec 13, 2012)

bye


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 13, 2012)

got the dumb bit right


----------



## Symbol (Dec 13, 2012)

buy new computer... nuff said


----------



## spirit (Dec 13, 2012)

Symbol said:


> buy new computer... nuff said



No. I don't see why he'd need a whole new PC.


----------



## JHM (Dec 14, 2012)

Really, all he needs to do is check for memory conflicts.


----------



## Perkomate (Dec 14, 2012)

JHM said:


> Really, all he needs to do is check for memory conflicts.



considering i now can't see anything on the screen, that may make it a little difficult.

I really honestly fail to see how that issue would affect both of the cards that I have tried.

Also, everybody saying that that issue stopped in Win98 kinda persuades me to not bother.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, the memory conflicts were an issue back in 95/98 days.  And the memory on on a video card has nothing to do with the memory on the system itself so how would you have memory conflicts?   So the whole idea of a memory conflict is null and void.


----------



## JHM (Dec 14, 2012)

bye


----------



## wolfeking (Dec 14, 2012)

if your 4800 series was like my 4870, it has hyper memory, and you can assign it as you see fit. HD 5770 does not have hyper memory, and it is not system integrated. neither is the 6770+ series cards.


----------



## spirit (Dec 14, 2012)

I still think it is a power supply issue. Regardless, replace it anyway.


----------



## Perkomate (Dec 14, 2012)

JHM said:


> Funny, I can check the memory assigned by XP to my ATI 4800 Video Card.



that's really cool and everything, but I'm on 7 with a different card.


----------



## JHM (Dec 14, 2012)

bye


----------



## Symbol (Dec 14, 2012)

spirit said:


> I still think it is a power supply issue. Regardless, replace it anyway.



no! keep the psu and buy a new house


----------



## Perkomate (Dec 14, 2012)

JHM said:


> I have never used Windopes 7, but I very much doubt that it differs in this regard.
> 
> And all you need to do is use "Device Manager" to check for conflicts on one working boot.



well since i can't see anything on the ****ing screen it makes it really difficult to do anything like that. DO YOU UNDERSTAND? THERE IS NO DISPLAY.

-edit-
thoughts on OCZ ZT650?


----------



## JHM (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes I understand that, but you did say earlier  in the 5th post to this thread that :

"It's now failing the first POST, then looping and booting correctly the second time."

Which is why I suggested that you check for memory conflicts. If you now can't get it to boot at all, then maybe you should replace the power supply; though one other thing you could try first, is shut down the machine, and then use the jumper on the mobo to "Clear the BIOS".


----------



## Perkomate (Dec 14, 2012)

JHM said:


> Yes I understand that, but you did say earlier  in the 5th post to this thread that :
> 
> "It's now failing the first POST, then looping and booting correctly the second time."
> 
> Which is why I suggested that you check for memory conflicts. If you now can't get it to boot at all, then maybe you should replace the power supply; though one other thing you could try first, is shut down the machine, and then use the jumper on the mobo to "Clear the BIOS".



it boots but THERE IS NO DISPLAY ON THE SCREEN.
EHHEHRHERHHEHRHEHRHERHERHHHEHRHR.
if you read the thread you'd learn that i have already cleared the bios.


----------



## spirit (Dec 14, 2012)

The ZT 650 is a good power supply. Overkill for your 5770, but still a good PSU nonetheless.


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 14, 2012)

JHM said:


> Yes I understand that, but you did say earlier  in the 5th post to this thread that :
> 
> "It's now failing the first POST, then looping and booting correctly the second time."
> 
> Which is why I suggested that you check for memory conflicts. If you now can't get it to boot at all, then maybe you should replace the power supply; though one other thing you could try first, is shut down the machine, and then use the jumper on the mobo to "Clear the BIOS".



JHM sersiously mate, im getting hell sick of your nonsense.  IT IS NOT A MEMORY CONFLICT FFS.  THAT DOESNT HAPPEN IN WINDOW 7.  

And even in windows xp, the process you are describing does NOTHING:



> Manually assigning IRQs to PCI slots in the system BIOS as a troubleshooting method may work on some non-ACPI systems that use a standard PC hardware abstraction layer (HAL), but these settings are ignored by Plug and Play in Windows if ACPI support is enabled. If you must manually assign IRQ addresses through the BIOS to a device on an ACPI motherboard, you must reinstall Windows to force the installation to use a Standard PC HAL.


 http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314068

Also any modifications to the OS aren't even in play at boot time.  You have no idea.

Secondly he has cleared the BIOS many times, and thirdly the only option left is a new PSU or motherboard and since hes getting a new PSU anyway, logic would suggest that you try that first.

JHM you're boring me to tears.


----------



## Perkomate (Dec 15, 2012)

spirit said:


> The ZT 650 is a good power supply. Overkill for your 5770, but still a good PSU nonetheless.



i'm thinking of an upgrade, something along the lines of a 660ti or 670, or cheap AMD such as 7870 7950 etc.
That, plus the power supply, a case and maybe a monitor.


----------



## JHM (Dec 15, 2012)

bye


----------



## Darren (Dec 15, 2012)

JHM said:


> One other thing you can try, is shut down the machine, disconnect your SSD and HDD if any, then clear the Bios, then power back up with the SSD and HDD disconnected to see if you can get video to get into the bios with them disconnected. If you can, then it may be a "Setting Problem" of some sort. If you can't then it pretty well has to be a hardware problem.



Let's review. He has cleared the BIOS. Also I'm pretty sure that your Hard Drives have absolutely nothing to do with whether or not your video card outputs a signal to your monitor. All that's going to change is you don't a device connected to boot from and you'll just be stuck in your BIOS.


----------



## spirit (Dec 15, 2012)

Perkomate said:


> i'm thinking of an upgrade, something along the lines of a 660ti or 670, or cheap AMD such as 7870 7950 etc.
> That, plus the power supply, a case and maybe a monitor.



That PSU would be a good choice for any of those cards.  

I still think the issue is down to your PSU, so get that PSU and try it.


----------



## JHM (Dec 15, 2012)

bye


----------



## Darren (Dec 15, 2012)

JHM said:


> The purpose of disconnecting the SSD and HDD, prior to clearing the Bios, then booting to see if you can get video to get into the Bios, is to remove Windopes from the equation.
> 
> i.e. If he then can get video to boot into the bios, then it may be a Windopes issue, if not then it must be a hardware issue. One other thing I would point out, is that when I first built this machine that I am on, it would boot into a "BLACK SCREEN" because of "DEFECTIVE RAM"; i.e. "Buffalo Select" RAM that would not support it's default timings; though it would work OK if you slowed the timings down. Changing the RAM solved the problem.
> 
> EXPERTS -- my foot !!



Windows isn't even initialized until after the BIOS Posts and finished it's splash screen. If you can't even get a video signal from the BIOS then Windows has nothing to do with it.

PSU upgrade still seems like the best idea to me.


----------



## Symbol (Dec 15, 2012)

spirit said:


> That PSU would be a good choice for any of those cards.
> 
> I still think the issue is down to your PSU, so get that PSU and try it.



all of your diagnostics are about PSU, are you a PSU retailer or something?


----------



## spirit (Dec 15, 2012)

Symbol said:


> all of your diagnostics are about PSU, are you a PSU retailer or something?



Look at my age and then answer your own question.

The PSU is the likely cause, and I really can't stress how important it is to have a god one.


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 16, 2012)

JHM said:


> The purpose of disconnecting the SSD and HDD, prior to clearing the Bios, then booting to see if you can get video to get into the Bios, is to remove Windopes from the equation.
> 
> i.e. If he then can get video to boot into the bios, then it may be a Windopes issue, *if not then it must be a hardware issue.* One other thing I would point out, is that when I first built this machine that I am on, *it would boot into a "BLACK SCREEN" because of "DEFECTIVE RAM"; i.e. "Buffalo Select" RAM that would not support it's default timings; though it would work OK if you slowed the timings down. Changing the RAM solved the problem.*
> 
> ...



Mate, seriously im beginning to think you are trolling.  Windows has nothing to do whatsoever with the boot, or the bios.  Its also an EFI bios so your idea is wrong from the beginning.

Don't believe us?  How about MS?



> BIOS is part of the hardware of your computer and is separate from Windows.


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-AU/windows-vista/BIOS-frequently-asked-questions

Finally, i have never heard of boot track settings and nothing at all comes up on google, so would you mind elightening us of what you're talking about?  Relevent please to the topic of course, something in the last few years (not windows ME or similar).


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 16, 2012)

JHM said:


> The purpose of disconnecting the SSD and HDD, prior to clearing the Bios, then booting to see if you can get video to get into the Bios, is to remove Windopes from the equation.
> 
> i.e. If he then can get video to boot into the bios, then it may be a Windopes issue, *if not then it must be a hardware issue.* One other thing I would point out, is that when I first built this machine that I am on, *it would boot into a "BLACK SCREEN" because of "DEFECTIVE RAM"; i.e. "Buffalo Select" RAM that would not support it's default timings; though it would work OK if you slowed the timings down. Changing the RAM solved the problem.*


 
Windows has nothing to do with the motherboards bios/cmos boot process. Like the problem you had, memory can fail a boot because it stores boot info into memory. But the harddrive has nothing to do with the boot process untill the end when its looking for the MBR.

The boots process starts with powering up the CPU. Then does a power on test, if there is a error you will get a beep tone. Then it looks for the video cards bios data, and starts up your video, hence your monitor comes on. Then looks for other hardware and if they have a bios. If any errors come up at this time, they will be displayed on the screen. Then plug and play devices. A few other checks between the ones above.

Then at the end it looks for the boot drive and checks the MBR. Then the boot sector on the harddrive takes over from the bios and windows boots.


----------



## JHM (Dec 16, 2012)

bye


----------



## Perkomate (Dec 16, 2012)

JHM said:


> I am quite aware that the BIOS is separate from Windopes. That is why I said that if he disconnects his SSD and HDD then clears the bios, (which would remove any Windopes altered settings from the bios) then tried to boot into the bios, IF HE GOT VIDEO BOOTING INTO THE BIOS THEN IT *MIGHT BE* A WINDOPES ISSUE. IF HE *DID NOT *GET VIDEO BOOTING INTO THE BIOS *THEN IT MUST BE A HARDWARE ISSUE.*
> 
> Can't you understand English ?
> 
> Re Boot track settings by Windopes, they do exist. BUT that is one of the things that MoronSh_t keeps secret because they use at least one of them in order to prevent illegal usage of Windopes.



do you even know what you are saying?

Windows does not alter any of the settings in my BIOS. 

Please leave this thread, you're making an ass of yourself.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 16, 2012)

Just contradicted yourself. As far as the bios boot string to prevent illegal usage still doesn't come into play till after windows has booted or during the install with OEM motherboards. Plus it has nothing to do with the boot process and video. Getting close of being tried of this!!


----------



## JHM (Dec 16, 2012)

bye


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 16, 2012)

OMG......

You don't even need a cmos battery installed in order to see video.  All the battery does is keep the settings intact when the system is shut off.


----------



## Darren (Dec 16, 2012)

JHM said:


> I am very surprized by the following post by johnb35. It might possibly be true of his mobo, but it sure isn't true of most mobos.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonvolatile_BIOS_memory

What else would a CMOS battery do? BIOS is something located entirely on the motherboard and has no direct relation to Windows. Once the BIOS has finished its POST it will go through the boot devices in order and boot from whichever one is first assuming it's installed correctly. This normally involves having the SSD or HDD boot and then the BIOS turns over control of the hardware to Windows AFTER the BIOS shows up and finished POST. Not before. End of story. If I remember correctly the BIOS doesn't even utilize the video drivers or anything else that is involved with Windows and just has a standard display drive for the video card that is used.


----------



## Perkomate (Dec 16, 2012)

JHM said:


> Fine, I am leaving this thread per request. BUT first I am going to point out that these "EXPERTS" have all been recommending a new power supply. Whereas the first thing I would change is the Mobo battery, because a lot of Mobos require a good battery to turn on the monitor, and if yours is dying, you won't get video. Second I would point out that one failed boot followed by one good boot is indicative of a MEMORY CONFLICT. Third I would point out that defective RAM which will not support its timing settings will also give boots into a black screen. Fourth I would point out that Windopes does alter certain Bios settings pertaining to Memory Assignments and IRQ Assignments. Finally I would point out that Windopes puts at least one setting on the Boot Track of your storage device, (NOT IN THE BIOS - Per Stranglehold), to prevent illegal usage; and it may put other settings there for other purposes.
> 
> So have fun, buy a new powersupply, then maybe a new Mobo at the instructions of these EXPERTS. Ha Ha Ha!!
> 
> I am very surprized by the following post by johnb35. It might possibly be true of his mobo, but it sure isn't true of most mobos.



okay, so you're telling me that my battery could be defective, which would mean jack all if it's plugged into the wall, which it is.

second, as many many other people have said, memory conflicts pretty much do not exist in 7.

thirdly, defective RAM that has worked for nearly 2 years? u wot m8?


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 16, 2012)

JHM said:


> Fine, I am leaving this thread per request.
> I am very surprized by the following post by johnb35. It might possibly be true of his mobo, but it sure isn't true of most mobos.



Good! Look i think the lights are on but no one is home in the JHM department, he's even arguing with himself.

But before you go, show us just one modern ATX motherboard, just one, that requires the CMOS battery to be installed to get video output?  Just one.  You cannot.  CMOS battery is there for one reason only as John pointed out.  You're living in a dream world JHM, up the meds mate.  And considering it was DEFINITELY the GPU memory conflict, then DEFINITELY the hard drives connected, then DEFINITELY the cmos battery etc etc, you have no credibility left and clearly very very little knowledge.  So before you start giving shit to others about being/not being experts i suggest you simply go and learn the basics.  Pretty good idea before accusing others on a forum  you're new to.  So yeah, uninstall any OS you have that has been made in the last 15 years or so mate and go back to 95 where (some) of your knowledge is applicable.

*Perk, you know what you need to do, just do it and get back to us.*


----------



## spirit (Dec 16, 2012)

^ This.


----------



## Perkomate (Feb 18, 2013)

Holy thread revival Batman!

It's been a bit of a road getting to where I am now.

So, the story so far.

The motherboard was taken to the shop, who confirmed it was borked and sent it off to Gigabyte to be repaired.
That took a good 6 weeks as the centre seems to be staffed by snails.
I got the board back, it worked once and then did the same thing again. I sent it back to the shop who tested it, said that it worked fine then gave it back to me.

I then tested it, and it will NOT boot while in my computer. So, I guess it's the PSU that died originally and took the board with it.

I'm about to pull the trigger on either the Silverstone Strider 600w, or 750w. They're both fully modular, have good reviews and are priced at $109 and $145 respectively.

I know that both are currently overkill, but some headroom to crossfire old cards such as 6950 and 570 would be nice.

Please tell me how to spend money.


----------



## spirit (Feb 18, 2013)

Either one of those will be fine Perkomate. If you're interested in going CrossFire in the future with older cards, then maybe the 750W would be the wiser option. The 600W would probably be OK, but it'd be good to have some headroom.


----------



## Perkomate (Feb 18, 2013)

That's what I was thinking.
I'll do it.

-edit-
ordered and paid, in 1-2 days I'll be the proud owner of a Silverstone 750w fully modular PSU.


----------



## Perkomate (Feb 20, 2013)

And so, the end of a long and epic saga occurs.


After installing the new PSU (which is a really good unit, super easy to work with) the PC still wouldn't boot. I tried some random combinations of hardware, eventually put everything back exactly the same and it works fine.

Thanks for the help gentlemen, this thread is now finished.


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 20, 2013)

Thats great.  I think it may have been a memory conflict


----------

